# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مقایسه تراز های قلمچی با کنکور سراسری

## Aseydreza

ﺳﻼﻡ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﻧﺒﺎﺷﯿﻦ ﺍﻣﯿﺪﻭﺍﺭﻡ ﺗﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺧﻮﺏ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺭﻓﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﻦ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﻢ
ﺍﯾﻦ ﺍﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﺑﺎ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﭼﻪ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﺒﯽ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﺜﻼ ﺗﺮﺍﺯ ﺩﻩ ﻫﺰﺍﺭ
ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺗﻮ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ ﺣﺪﻭﺩﺍ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﭼﻨﺪ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ
ﯾﺎ ﺑﺮﻋﮑﺲ ﻣﺜﻼ ﮐﺴﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻮ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ 6000 ﯾﺎ 7000 ﻣﯿﺎﺭﻩ ﺑﺎ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﯾﻨﮑﻪ ﺗﻮ
ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﻫﻢ ﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﺷﺮﺍﯾﻂ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﭼﻨﺪ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ ﺗﻮ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ
ﻭ ﯾﻪ ﺳﻮﺍﻝ ﺩﯾﮕﻪ ﺣﺪﻭﺩﺍ ﭼﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﯼ ﺗﻮ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺳﺮﺍﺳﺮﯼ ﺧﻮﺏ ﺑﻪ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ
ﻣﯿﺎﺩ؟؟

----------


## Pasteur

> ﺳﻼﻡ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﻧﺒﺎﺷﯿﻦ ﺍﻣﯿﺪﻭﺍﺭﻡ ﺗﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺧﻮﺏ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺭﻓﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﻦ ﻭ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﻢ
> ﺍﯾﻦ ﺍﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﺑﺎ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﭼﻪ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﺒﯽ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﺜﻼ ﺗﺮﺍﺯ ﺩﻩ ﻫﺰﺍﺭ
> ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺗﻮ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ ﺣﺪﻭﺩﺍ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﭼﻨﺪ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ
> ﯾﺎ ﺑﺮﻋﮑﺲ ﻣﺜﻼ ﮐﺴﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻮ ﻗﻠﻤﭽﯽ 6000 ﯾﺎ 7000 ﻣﯿﺎﺭﻩ ﺑﺎ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﯾﻨﮑﻪ ﺗﻮ
> ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﻫﻢ ﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﺷﺮﺍﯾﻂ ﺑﺎﺷﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﺵ ﭼﻨﺪ ﻣﯿﺸﻪ ﺗﻮ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ
> ﻭ ﯾﻪ ﺳﻮﺍﻝ ﺩﯾﮕﻪ ﺣﺪﻭﺩﺍ ﭼﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﺯﯼ ﺗﻮ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺳﺮﺍﺳﺮﯼ ﺧﻮﺏ ﺑﻪ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ
> ﻣﯿﺎﺩ؟؟


تراز کنکور از 15000 حساب میشه ، کانون از 10000 یعنی 6000 قلم میشه 9000 کنکور... 
خوب یه چیز نسبی  :Yahoo (4):  ، تو تجربی بالای 10000 ولی تو انسانی و ریاضی فک کنم بالای 9000 خوب باشه ، برو کارنامه ها نگا کن ، سایت کانون که تراز کنکور نشون نمیده ..

----------


## Aseydreza

> تراز کنکور از 15000 حساب میشه ، کانون از 10000 یعنی 6000 قلم میشه 9000 کنکور... 
> خوب یه چیز نسبی  ، تو تجربی بالای 10000 ولی تو انسانی و ریاضی فک کنم بالای 9000 خوب باشه ، برو کارنامه ها نگا کن ، سایت کانون که تراز کنکور نشون نمیده ..


اها مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## omid007

به هیچ عنوان تراز و رتبه ازموی که از 48 ساعت قبل  سوالاش و کلید سوالاش رو خیلی از کانالا میزارن و یا میفروشن رو با کنکور مقایسه نکن عزیز

----------


## ghazaleh_m

دقیقا :Yahoo (110):

----------

